# How often do you feed your betta?



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

I feed my betta twice a day. One in the morning, and one in the evening. I give him about 4-6 betta bites each time.


----------



## leifthebunny (Mar 13, 2007)

I do the same, but 3-4 bites per feeding.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Once a day along with the other fish. He takes flakes and brineshrimp mostly.


----------



## Tycoon (May 13, 2007)

leifthebunny said:


> I do the same, but 3-4 bites per feeding.




i think i should lessen mine to 3-4 bites as well... my betta is taking a dump way too much in a day :lol:


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Twice a day, once either in the early afternoon when I come home from work or the early morning, then once at night at around 10:30pm. Normally my auto-feeder would facilitate his eats but he's not in my main tank for the time being, I have quarantined him for the last week or so due to some spots showing up. They have disappeared from his body, and none have returned so I think it may be time to put him back in the main tank.

Also, a fat Betta is a healthy Betta. My fan-tail has a pretty big gut from all the bloodworms and crumbles I'm feeding him. I do it portion by portion, just so not to pollute his home. If yours is pooing a lot, just keep up with the water changes. 8)


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Once daily, 8 to a dozen pellets. They've both grown noticeably in the last couple of months, their fins have gotten longer, and their colors really improved. I also dropper feed them live brine shrimp or blackworms every couple of weeks (in place of pellets).


----------

